# Fenix TK12 (XP-G R5) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS and more!



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2010)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The Fenix TK12 (R5) was provided for review by the Canadian Fenix distributor Notosora International Imports Ltd. Please see their website for more info._

*Warning: pic heavy as usual! *

*Specifications for TK12 R5, adapted from Fenix and Notosora websites:*

Cree XP-G LED (R5) with lifespan of 50,000 hours
Three modes, two types of output for each mode, selected by turning the bezel
Outdoor mode: (A)65 lumens/12 hrs, (B) 280 lumens/1.5 hrs
Camping mode: (A) 11 lumens/120 hrs, (B) 120 lumens/5.5 hrs
Hunting mode: (A) Strobe/3 hrs, (B) 280 lumens/1.5hrs
Smooth reflector, throws beam over 200 meters
Dual switch system with easy operation - one for on/off, the other for output adjustment
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Intelligent memory function
Anti-reverse connection circuit
Uses two 3v CR123A lithium batteries or one 18650 battery
Dimensions: 137.5mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter) x 34mm (Head)
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Weight: 119g (not including batteries)
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Tactical tail cap switch with momentary-on function
Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
Included accessories: holster, lanyard, body c lip, two spare o-rings, and rubber switch boot
MSRP ~$75
The TK12 is part of Fenix’s tactical TK series of lights (also known as “Tank” lights). Along with the TK11, the TK12 has recently been outfitted with the latest Cree emitter - the XP-G - with a R5 output bin.







The TK12 comes with a black aluminum bezel, removable black aluminum cigar grip ring and removable black body clip (with titanium exterior coating). Included in the package is the manual, warranty card, spare o-rings, extra orange tailcap boot cover, wrist lanyard, and belt pouch with closing flap. 

















From left to right: Surefire CR123A, Fenix TK12, EagleTac T20C2 MarkII, Olight M21, JetBeam Raptor.

*TK12*: Weight 123.3g, Length 138.6mm x Width 34.1mm (bezel max)

A little shorter than most of the competition, overall weight and diameter is consistent with other Cree-based lights.

On the surface, fit and finish are very good on my sample. No flaws in the matte black type-III hard anodizing. Knurling on the body and tailcap is about average in aggressiveness. Identification labels are clear, although not as bright as some of the competition (that may not be a bad thing ).

The grip ring is removable, but you have to take off the tail o-ring first. The black clip (with titanium coating) is similar to the Fenix LDx0/PDx0 series.














Screw threads are anodized for tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup: Screw threads seem to be high quality, with a square-cut at both the head and tail regions. Due to the protruding forward clicky, the light cannot tailstand in stock form. But given that the tailcap sides are built-up slightly, you should be able adjust to the switch to potentially allow tailstanding. (e.g. add a washer underneath).

Note the body walls are fairly thick on the TK12, in keeping with its “Tank” family status. I imagine you could probably drive over this light with your car without much damage to the body. 

Unlike a number of recent 18650-lights, my TK12 sample can take the newer flat-top high capacity (2600 mAh) AW 18650 protected cells. :thumbsup:










The TK12 uses the new Cree XP-G emitter, with a cool-white R5 output bin (no tint bin reported). As you can see above, my sample came with a smooth reflector. 

Unlike some of the competition, the head of the TK12 appears to be sealed. This means that reflector, bezel, etc is not user swappable. :shrug:

And now for the white wall hunting  … both lights are on Max on an AW protected 18650, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 


















Even with the Smooth reflector, the TK12 has a very even beam with no obvious rings (presumably thanks to the XP-G emitter). 

Like with many XP-G-based lights with deep reflectors, there is some evidence of a slightly dark centre to the hotspot (i.e. a faint donut pattern). This is only noticeable at a distance – and only if you are looking for it. It is not at all distracting in this case.

_UPDATE SEPT 19, 2010: I've added some additional lights to my 100-Yard Outdoor Beamshot Round-up, including a number of XP-G R5 lights (like the TK12). Check out that round-up thread for more details. Here is a relevant animated GIF comparison:_






*User Interface*

The TK12 has an updated interface from the classic Fenix dual-stage head twist. 

In basic terms, you can access two modes at a time as you would expect for a Fenix light. For example, in the light’s “Default Mode”, tighten the bezel for Turbo mode (280 lumens), loosen for Lo mode (65 lumens). :kiss:

But you also have two other possible pairs of modes – “Camping Mode” (120 lumens/11 lumens) and “Hunting Mode” (280 lumens/Strobe). To switch between the three possible mode pairs, do two loosen-tighten switches from tight within 0.5 secs (i.e. loosen – tighten –loosen –tighten). The light will advance to the next mode pair in sequence, with a flash to notify you. Do another double twist cycle to advance to the next mode pair. The light has a memory feature, and remembers what mode pair you are in when you turn it back on. And of course, you can always tell if you are in the tightened or loosened state for that mode pair before turning on.

In practice, this works well. Most of the time, you will are likely to leave it your preferred mode pair. One thing to note – the sequence of mode pairs is actually Default – Hunting – Camping, not Default – Camping – Hunting as reported in the manual.






Strobe frequency was measured at a “tactical” 16.5Hz. :green:

*No PWM (Pulse-Width-Modulation)*

Consistent with other Fenix lights, I was unable to detect any signs of PWM.  As the runtimes clearly indicate, lower output levels appear to be current-controlled.

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*













Throw is pretty good for a XP-G equipped light. Clearly, the smooth reflector is helping here.

Overall output on Turbo is right where I would expect for a “tactical” heavily-driven R5-equipped light. 

Low output is very consistent with my EagleTac R5-equipped lights … 

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

*Note:* _Effective January 2010, all CR123A runtimes are now performed solely on Titanium Innovations batteries sponsored by BatteryJunction.com. You can compare the generally excellent performance of these CR123A cells relative to the Duracell/Surefire cells used in all my earlier reviews here. I have marked all the new runtimes of lights with Titanium Innovations CR123As on the graphs with an "*". _

For all runtimes below, “Max” refers to Default/Hunting max output mode (i.e. 280 lumens), “Hi” refers to the Camping max output mode (i.e. 120 lumens), and “Med” refers to the Default output mode lo mode (i.e. 65 lumens). The Camping lo output mode (i.e. 11 lumens) was not tested. 
































As we have come to expect from Fenix, overall output/runtime efficiency is top notch!  I am particularly impressed by excellent output, efficiency and regulation on 18650 on Max - that is quite rare in a multi-power light.

Interesting, while output levels are very well matched to my EagleTac R5-equipped lights, the TK12 seems to consistently exceed my P20C2-II and T20C2-II in runtime on all batteries. Of course, the difference isn’t that great – and I may just have a particularly efficient TK12 sample.

*Potential Issues*

On my sample, there is a slight indication of the well-known XP-G dark-centre effect in the hotspot (i.e. a faint donut pattern to the hotspot). It is mild in this case – remarkably so given the smooth reflector (OP generally helps even it out). Not a major issue, but still something to keep in mind when looking at all XP-G lights.

The head of my unit seems to be sealed. While this should insure solid reliability and performance, it also means that the components are not user-swappable (i.e. no changing of the reflector, bezel, etc.).

The light can’t tailstand in its default form. But given the slightly built-up external ridges, you should be able to jury-rig a tailstanding solution by adding an appropriately-size washer around the boot cap cover before installation. 

*General Observations*

The TK12 is an example of the mature evolution of the Fenix “Tank” series of lights - it is a physically robust build, with a straightforward design and feature set. 

The R5 output bin insures a good amount light on the Max setting, and the TK12 seems to be driven as hard as competing lights in this class (e.g. EagleTac). Although I cannot verify exact lumen counts with my setup, I can tell that the relative output levels are consistent with Fenix’s specs (i.e. proportional with 280/120/65/11 lumens). In fact, I suspect Fenix’s specs are fairly accurate as OTF (out-the-front) lumens. :thumbsup:

The beam is pattern is quite good for a XP-G-based light (i.e. throw is reasonable, and the dark-centre void of the hotspot is fairly minimal on my sample). That being said, I know most users prefer a little more throw on their 2xCR123A lights – you may want to look at the earlier XR-E R2 lights if that’s an issue for you (but be prepared to accept ringier beams if you do).

Output/runtime efficiency is certainly top-of-its-class - as we have come to expect from Fenix. :thumbsup: Good to see such reliably strong performance at all output levels and on all battery configurations. Rest assured that however you choose to run the light, you will get the best possible performance.

The only real limitation that I can see with the TK12 is its somewhat basic set of accessories and limited customization/upgrade options (i.e. the head is sealed). Reminds me a bit of Henry Ford’s infamous comment about the original Model T – “Any customer can have a car painted any colour that he wants so long as it is black.” 

I also don’t quite get why the tailcap ridges are built-up to seemingly allow tailstanding, but Fenix doesn’t supply a low-rise boot cover or suitable washer adapter with the light? :thinking: And at a minimum, Fenix really should invest in better belt pouches – I doubt the bundled one would hold up to much regular usage (it really doesn’t match the overall quality of the light). 

But these are minor quibbles. It is certainly hard to argue with what you get here for the price – excellent performance, good selection of output levels, and a very solid build. While not as flashy as some of the competition, the TK12’s sturdy design suggests it would be a reliable and serviceable companion as an every-day duty light.


----------



## kosio_t55 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks a million, Selfbuilt, you the man :bow: :bow: :bow:

Keep it up, my friend, we all appreciate your tremendous efforts ! :goodjob:

P:S: After one more such review, lets say for the new Fenix TK21, and I will be :sleepy: outside :candle: 'cause I'll go  , and pro-obably will get :whoopin: and then  by my better half  !


----------



## nathan225 (May 10, 2010)

Great review :twothumbs


----------



## COAST (May 10, 2010)

Another AWSOME review! :thumbsup:

Thanks!!!


----------



## HIDblue (May 10, 2010)

Another outstanding review selfbuilt! :thumbsup: :goodjob: :thanks:

Based on your reviews, which light do you find has better throw? The TK12 or the Jet RRT-2 Raptor?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. :grouphug:



kosio_t55 said:


> P:S: After one more such review, lets say for the new Fenix TK21, and I will be :sleepy: outside :candle:


No immediate plans to test the TK21, but I do have the LD10-R4/LD20-R4 on hand for testing, and a few other newer models en route.

FYI, for those curious, there's no mysterious reason why I haven't been reviewing Fenix in awhile - it's just that neither they nor any of their dealers had asked me to! I don't usually go looking for lights to review - I tend to leave it up to dealers/manufacturers to suggest lights (and I turn down ones I'm not interested in). Don't really have time to review anything else. :sweat:



HIDblue said:


> Based on your reviews, which light do you find has better throw? The TK12 or the Jet RRT-2 Raptor?


No contest here - the throw numbers in the tables in the review sum it up pretty well: the RRT-2 wins hands down.


----------



## kosio_t55 (May 10, 2010)

Ni-i-i-c-ce, more reviews from Selfbuilt, that can only put a 'UGE smile on my face :twothumbs !
Greatly appreciated! I just hope that you can still get enough sleep despite quenching our bottomless desire for new flshlight reviews :candle: !
Cheers, mate 
K.T.


----------



## ToNIX (May 10, 2010)

Really nice reviews, as usual


----------



## Stress_Test (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the lux numbers also. It's a bit disappointing that the TK12 doesn't throw better (at least to me). If I remember right, even the Q5 version of the TK11 would still produce about 11,000 lux. Sure hope someone will eventually have a reflector that can produce good throw with the XP-G. I'm guessing the TK11 R5 would also have similar lux numbers as the TK12?

Think I'll stick with my TK11 R2 edition for now. I like being able to throw light waaay down the dark street at night!


----------



## tre (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for another great review. This is the exact information I was looking for. I am amazed in some of the differences in runtime between the T20C2 MKII and the TK12 R5. I would expect them to be a little different but this is a huge difference.


----------



## tre (May 10, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> No immediate plans to test the TK21, but I do have the LD10-R4/LD20-R4 on hand for testing, and a few other newer models en route.


 
Looking very forward to this. I would love to see LD20-R4 VS Quark AA2 R5 VS EagleTac P20A2 MKII


----------



## selfbuilt (May 10, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> Thanks for the lux numbers also. It's a bit disappointing that the TK12 doesn't throw better (at least to me). If I remember right, even the Q5 version of the TK11 would still produce about 11,000 lux. Sure hope someone will eventually have a reflector that can produce good throw with the XP-G. I'm guessing the TK11 R5 would also have similar lux numbers as the TK12?


Can't say for certain, but I suspect the TK11 would be comparable given the specs. Frankly, these results are as I would expect for a XP-G with this size reflector. If throw matters to you, you may want to stick with the XR-E R2s.

But not to worry - I know of at least one light in development that will have much better throw from a XP-G. Can't say more right now, since it's still under wraps  And I'm sure others will follow - but it will likely mean larger heads with larger and deeper reflectors. :shrug:



tre said:


> Thanks for another great review. This is the exact information I was looking for. I am amazed in some of the differences in runtime between the T20C2 MKII and the TK12 R5. I would expect them to be a little different but this is a huge difference.


Keep in mind we are only talking n=1 sample here.  Also, although my lightbox reports the TC20C2-II and TK12 have equivalent output, my ceiling bounce measure gives a marginally higher score to the TC20C2-II. It's hard to know for sure without more samples and a calibrated integrating sphere.



tre said:


> Looking very forward to this. I would love to see LD20-R4 VS Quark AA2 R5 VS EagleTac P20A2 MKII


No worries - it will be coming (likely sometime next week, since I'm a little swamped right now at work).


----------



## woodrow (May 11, 2010)

Thanks as always for a great review Selfbuilt! Sitting next to me is a failrly new tk12 r2 which has a great beam, good tint, and is decently bright. It was hard for me to justify the R5 purchase when my R2 version is so good. You have made it possible for me to spend the money. Thanks as always for the runtime graphs. Fenix is really impressing me in this area lately. Again, great review!


----------



## SemperFi (May 11, 2010)

An outstanding review with profound stats shown and worthy for any one to make a justified choice prior to a hesitant purchase. Thank you and I certainly appreciate perusing the accounted details as facts from your workshop research. :twothumbs


----------



## jtblue (May 11, 2010)

Very thorough review!

Your review has answered a lot of unanswered questions, thanks heaps


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 11, 2010)

great review... as always!



selfbuilt said:


> No immediate plans to test the TK21, but I do have the LD10-R4/LD20-R4 on hand for testing, and a few other newer models en route.


I hope some of the newer models that you will review include TK45, LD15 (EZAA look-a-like), LD25 (a renamed TK21, don't know why... ) and perhaps compare the TK11 XP-G R5 with this TK12 XP-G R5...

I hope they will do something about the tail-standing thing. It's a mystery why they decided to do it that way...


----------



## GlobalPlayer (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for another great review.


----------



## kosio_t55 (May 11, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> great review... as always!
> 
> 
> I hope some of the newer models that you will review include TK45, LD15 (EZAA look-a-like), LD25 (a renamed TK21, don't know why... ) and perhaps compare the TK11 XP-G R5 with this TK12 XP-G R5...
> ...


 
I second that :thumbsup: !
I can only suggest that you compare the new lights with their previous versions - Fenix with XR-E Q5, XR-E R2 and whatever you can get your hands on, of course!
Just my suggestion .


----------



## selfbuilt (May 11, 2010)

woodrow said:


> Thanks as always for a great review Selfbuilt! Sitting next to me is a failrly new tk12 r2 which has a great beam, good tint, and is decently bright. It was hard for me to justify the R5 purchase when my R2 version is so good. You have made it possible for me to spend the money. Thanks as always for the runtime graphs. Fenix is really impressing me in this area lately. Again, great review!


I'm curious woodrow ... what exactly made you feel the XP-G R5 version was worth the upgrade? Unfortunately, I don't have an XR-E R2 version to compare.

Personally, I'm quite impressed by the 18650 runtime performance (regulation and efficiency), but I don't know what the earlier versions were like. On the flip side, fans of throw in this class of light may prefer to stick with the XR-E R2 (again, no sample to compare, but I'm sure it throws further than the new XP-G R5).



rookiedaddy said:


> I hope some of the newer models that you will review include TK45, LD15 (EZAA look-a-like), LD25 (a renamed TK21, don't know why... ) and perhaps compare the TK11 XP-G R5 with this TK12 XP-G R5...


Hmmm, you may see a couple of those ... 



kosio_t55 said:


> I can only suggest that you compare the new lights with their previous versions - Fenix with XR-E Q5, XR-E R2 and whatever you can get your hands on, of course!


No worries there - the LD20-R4 will be compared to the LD20-Q5, L2D-Q5, L2D-Q2, and L2D-P4 (plus the short-lived L2Tv2.0 Rebel 080 and 100 versions).


----------



## frosty (May 11, 2010)

Another super review. Thanks.


----------



## dannstrait (May 11, 2010)

I just picked up an Olight M20 XP-G R5 with OP reflector. I'd love to see Selfbuilt review this light for comparison with the Fenix TK12 XP-G R5.

Do CR123a cells rattle at all in the Fenix TK12 since it can also accept 18650? The Olight M20 comes with a battery magazine to eliminate the rattle.


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 11, 2010)

Another great review! :thumbsup:

But I must ask the obvious question - WHY DON'T YOU HAVE THE DEVICE TO MEASURE LUMENS???? Goodness, you are like Einstein with this stuff. You truly seem to know what you're doing!

So please get the equipment to measure lumens. I am surprised one of these manufacturers has not already supplied you with it. Do we need to start a donation page to buy this for you? Give me a PayPal address and I will send $20 right now to get the ball rolling.

These outstanding reviews really should include accurate lumens measurements. Then they would be purrrrrrfect!

Peace

_PS - I'm totally serious about the donation pool. If that is what's needed, then let's make it happen._ 

EDIT - Actually, I would be willing to pledge $100 towards the equipment. In exchange, maybe you could help me with some questions as I try to mod a few lights. 

-


----------



## toby_pra (May 12, 2010)

Awesome review as always! :tinfoil:


----------



## 300shooter (May 12, 2010)

Thanx a bunch for that review, I put in my order for one from one of the dealers on this site, great info!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suppot everyone. This review has certainly garnered some attention ... looks like there is still a lot of interest in Fenix models!



dannstrait said:


> Do CR123a cells rattle at all in the Fenix TK12 since it can also accept 18650? The Olight M20 comes with a battery magazine to eliminate the rattle.


Actually, I found the rattle to be fairly minimal. It is there on all protected 18650-compatible lights (unless you use a carrier), but it seems less noticeable to me than typical on my TK12 sample.



Chevy-SS said:


> But I must ask the obvious question - WHY DON'T YOU HAVE THE DEVICE TO MEASURE LUMENS???? Goodness, you are like Einstein with this stuff. You truly seem to know what you're doing!


Because a true calibrated one costs well over $1000 (some significantly more). :laughing:

There's also the issue of maintaining calibration, adjusting for different size bezels (and bezel materials), etc. Frankly, that would be best suited for someone in a photonics lab where they had service contracts with the supplier and a regular working relationship. It also takes some time to become familiar with the ins and outs of any particular model, to understand its limitations.

I certainly know the limitations of my milk carton  ... which is why I don't report estimated lumens from it. But I do keep my little setup reasonably consistent over time by re-comparing older lights on a regular basis, so the relative comparisons hold. 

That being said, there are a fair number of measured lumen estimates for a common lights out there now .. when I get a chance, I'll do a comparison to see how they compare to my samples in my lightbox. You never know, there may be a fairly good mathematical relationship between my box and a proper sphere (but I wouldn't hold your breadth ). I'll take a look and let you know ...


----------



## AusKipper (May 13, 2010)

I just wish they had not stopped providing the "gold ring" to put on over the threads should you wish to remove the cigar grip thingo (which of course I always do).

I know if I am never to put the cigar grip thing back on again it doesnt matter if the threads get damaged, but it just looks messy, and I really love the look of my TK10 with its gold ring  (so much so i went out and purchased a gold ring separately for my TK11) 

Anyway, a minor complaint, but still one they could fix fairly easily (and cheaply)


----------



## tansinator (May 13, 2010)

Great review! Newbie here trying to take it all in. I've heard alot about the Fenix line and actually got to finger a TK12 and was very impressed.

Eddie


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2010)

AusKipper said:


> I just wish they had not stopped providing the "gold ring" to put on over the threads should you wish to remove the cigar grip thingo (which of course I always do).


Good point - there was a time when a number of manufacturers supplied covers to for exposed grip ring threads ... but the practice seems less common lately.



tansinator said:


> I've heard alot about the Fenix line and actually got to finger a TK12 and was very impressed.


Interesting way to put that.  But I know what you mean ... 

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## GarageBoy (May 16, 2010)

Always impressed with Fenix efficiency


----------



## DLF (May 20, 2010)

I've hardly heard a peep about the LD15 yet.


----------



## brightnorm (May 20, 2010)

_



But not to worry - I know of at least one light in development that will have much better throw from a XP-G. Can't say more right now, since it's still under wraps And I'm sure others will follow - but it will likely mean larger heads with larger and deeper reflectors

Click to expand...

_Does that "one light" have a larger diameter head or just a deeper reflector?

Brightnorm


----------



## fonarik.com (May 21, 2010)

You can compare the old and new TK12 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/276308


----------



## garden (May 22, 2010)

Hey I know this is slightly off-topic, but do flat top 18650s fit in the TK12 _*Q5*_s? Also, how is the regulation of the Q5 version on 18650s? (the TK11 doesn't offer much regulation at all on 18650s, so I'm not sure if Fenix improved the circuit on the TK12.)


----------



## h2xmark (May 23, 2010)

Excellent review on the the TK12, it looks like a great deal for the money.


----------



## photonstorm (May 24, 2010)

As usual the Gold standard of flashlight reviews. I've made most of my buying decisions based on your reviews, details and opinions.

Thank you very much. You're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## vkp428 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I was on the fence about this, not anymore :twothumbs


----------



## SemperFi (May 25, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for the suppot everyone. This review has certainly garnered some attention ... looks like there is still a lot of interest in Fenix models!



I believe that owes more to the price and tenacity regime Fenix pursues and this is measured by the daily feedbacks & probable sales growth with almost all of their series and as for my initial entree with a Fenix T1.... I have now reached the TK40, including the recent TK12 R5 which I am extremely pleased to have by having two instead.:twothumbs 
Am now on the lookout again from my foxhole for your next Fenix findings to feedbacks for my next Fenix fetish.... hahaaa


----------



## XRAYBoY (May 25, 2010)

Thanks to your review,one of these TK12 R5 is coming home now.


----------



## ctky (May 26, 2010)

Excellent review. Interested in this light.


----------



## sarguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the great review! I've been considering getting a TK12. How substantial was the pocket clip? I'm looking for a TK12-ish tactical light w/ a decent strength pocket clip, as I'm in scrubs most of the time and carry IWB.

Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 3, 2010)

sarguy said:


> Thanks for the great review! I've been considering getting a TK12. How substantial was the pocket clip? I'm looking for a TK12-ish tactical light w/ a decent strength pocket clip, as I'm in scrubs most of the time and carry IWB.


I don't think you'll have any problems - it fits on pretty tight. Although it would probably loosen with time if you removed it repeatedly.

Anyone here with experience with extended carry? Please chime in ...


----------



## dhouseng (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what is the current draw on turbo mode (tk12 R5) with 18650 ?

1.0A or 1.2A ?


----------



## wantsusa (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great review, I bought this light the other day from lightjunction and even with the holiday it came super quick. This is my first "real" flashlight and I am will have a hard time going to any cheap flashlight again after playing around with it and comparing it to the junk under $20 flashlights I have always gotten in the past.

This whole forum is great, and I am glad I stumbled upon it as I see and read amazing reviews and look at the awesome custom lights, if only I could afford them.


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jul 2, 2010)

So the TK12 R5 will work with 18650 AW just the way it comes ,no extra tube needed ?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jul 2, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Yes it does.



Yes it needs the extra tube or yes it works without it ?


----------



## Misan (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr.Burns said:


> Yes it needs the extra tube or yes it works without it ?


TK12R5 have one tube for CR123&18650.


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jul 2, 2010)

Misan said:


> TK12R5 have one tube for CR123&18650.



thank you  time to order another light !!


----------



## MassterMark (Aug 11, 2010)

hi
got question for selfbuilt & other ppl who have this kind of LEDs: Fenix TK12, EagleTac T20C2 MarkII, Olight M21, JetBeam Raptor... meaning of size 

i need some small flashlight for looking an objects at distance 100 - 200 ft., maybe little more, and i was looking at Fenix TK12 R5, Olight M21 & M20.
but I dont know what beam they produce on 200 ft :thinking:, which is better on that distance and which is cheaper 

now i have Led Lenser P7 and I was looking for some upgrade (if it can be for reasonable amount of money & size).

any suggestions wellcomed.
thx


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 11, 2010)

MassterMark said:


> i need some small flashlight for looking an objects at distance 100 - 200 ft., maybe little more, and i was looking at Fenix TK12 R5, Olight M21 & M20.
> but I dont know what beam they produce on 200 ft :thinking:, which is better on that distance and which is cheaper


This should help:

Selfbuilt's 100-Yard Outdoor Beamshots - 26 lights - July 2010 

Basically, all lights will work fine for 100-200ft, and most are quite serviceable at 300ft (the beamshots are actually not as bright as it looked in real life at 100yards - the camera is set to best show the differences).

Sorry I forgot the TK12, but you can get a rough idea how it compares to the other by looking at the throw values in my summary chart. The TK12 will be added to the second batch of lights tested outdoors later this month.


----------



## MassterMark (Aug 12, 2010)

hi
after reading 'whole' forum :laughing::sick2:, I ended with Dereelight DBS V2 with aspheric head, but I dont know which model:thinking:
my second favourite is Tiablo A9 with Collimator Head.
what do you think?
thx


----------



## TwinBlade (Aug 31, 2010)

An exceptional review. It was the direct side by side comparison of a whole HOST of flashlights, of which 3 were on my list competing with the TK12 that I decided to pull the trigger on the TK12. According to your review, the only possible thing it might lack is distance throw...but at 200 meters, that is more than enough for what I will ever need it for.

I have read a lot of your reviews and I am always grateful for your insight and time...even if 90% of the time I am just lurking and reading.:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 1, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> An exceptional review. It was the direct side by side comparison of a whole HOST of flashlights, of which 3 were on my list competing with the TK12 that I decided to pull the trigger on the TK12. According to your review, the only possible thing it might lack is distance throw...but at 200 meters, that is more than enough for what I will ever need it for.


:welcome: and thanks for the kind words.

I'm glad you found the comparisons useful. FYI, I plan to add the TK12 to my next batch of 100-yard beamshots, to further facilitate comparisons. Although I should point out that that round-up is really to compare throwers (which the camera conditions are optimized for). Subjectively, while I expect the TK12 would do a reasonable job at 100m (based on other lights I tested), I don't know about 200m (not having tested it).


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

I hear you on the distance. Fenix states that the TK11 and TK12 are good for usable light to 200m. We shall see.

Most of my need for distance lighting is if I have to help track a deer in the woods. In the Wisconsin woods, it is seldom wide open and rarely would you ever get a chance at a 100 yard shot. I have an Inova T1 and T2, an iTP C10T and a Fenix P2D (among other smaller iTP keychain lights) that have all worked well outdoors. I suspect this TK12 will blow all of them away. If so, I will be exceptionally happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 3, 2010)

well, my TK12 showed up today. This is one beefcake of a light. I am very impressed with it. Can't wait for dark tonight to light things up. :twothumbs

The pocket clip has a less than desirable way of installing it, but that was minor. I like how you really have to move fast to switch modes on it and then it turns off momentarily to confirm the mode change. Pretty neat and fail proof when switching back and forth between levels in a mode.


----------



## jax (Sep 24, 2010)

well it would've been a nice touch if fenix included the tool to change the switch boot,its those little details...
just got a tk 11 r5,was wondering if any knew what would be a better light for massive spill,rather than extreme throw..
between the eagle tac,and the g5
anyone else not impressed with the way the g5 beams performance looks in the beam shots?
i want something the size of these flashlights but with massive flood,huge lumens,and dont need a beam to go 2oo meters,maybe more like 150ft ahead of me a wall of light..
for these dark,canadian forests i am in.


----------



## SemperFi (Sep 25, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> I hear you on the distance. Fenix states that the TK11 and TK12 are good for usable light to 200m. We shall see.
> 
> Most of my need for distance lighting is if I have to help track a deer in the woods. In the Wisconsin woods, it is seldom wide open and rarely would you ever get a chance at a 100 yard shot. I have an Inova T1 and T2, an iTP C10T and a Fenix P2D (among other smaller iTP keychain lights) that have all worked well outdoors. I suspect this TK12 will blow all of them away. If so, I will be exceptionally happy.:thumbsup:



Were you more keen in tracking and hunting the deers or you meant to scare them off (*TK12 will blow all of them away. If so, I will be exceptionally happy*)your turf/ranch without walking thru yr front door lodge? 

If hunting is the case, a night vision scope is undoubtedly yr answer and if protecting your little large lawn from being trampled from damage, then detectors and trigger switches responding from sensors coupled to high intensity flood lights but consuming extreme low voltage spread around the perimeters would serve ideally well instead, as you stay comfortably close to the fireplace doing your thing...heheh. :twothumbs


----------



## Mick. (Sep 25, 2010)

Great review,

I have since bought one and it is great.
An absolute go to light all the time. The missus wants one now :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 28, 2010)

jax said:


> just got a tk 11 r5,was wondering if any knew what would be a better light for massive spill,rather than extreme throw..


The TK11/12 are among the least throwy lights in this category of heavy-duty XP-G lights. 

To get more spill and less throw, you would have to find a light with a shallower and wider reflector. Frankly, the easiest thing is probably just to get a diffuser cover that fits the light.


----------



## Chris-841 (Oct 6, 2010)

That’s a very thorough review! 
I’m kind of new to this forum and wasn’t expecting such detailed review, but thank you it’s very helpful. I’ve been looking for a new LED torch so i think the Fenix TK12 will be on the list


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 6, 2010)

Chris-841 said:


> I’m kind of new to this forum and wasn’t expecting such detailed review, but thank you it’s very helpful. I’ve been looking for a new LED torch so i think the Fenix TK12 will be on the list


:welcome:

The TK12 is a solid light. I would also recommend you check out some of my other recent reviews in this class (e.g. Eagletac T20C2-II, 4Sevens G5, etc.). Each has relative advantages/disadvantages depending on the intended use (e.g. beam characteristics, user interface, etc.). 

You'll find everything in my master list of reviews in my signature block.


----------



## Chris-841 (Oct 6, 2010)

hi selfbuilt 

Cheers. Im a police office so im looking for a torch for my belt and one to live in the car. Your reviews are helping 
Ill have a look at your other reviews. thanks for the help 

chris


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris-841 said:


> hi selfbuilt
> 
> Cheers. Im a police office so im looking for a torch for my belt and one to live in the car. Your reviews are helping
> Ill have a look at your other reviews. thanks for the help
> ...



Hi Chris, welcome to the flashlight fraternity if I may so regard this community as one with serious dedications opted for a lifestyle as well. 

I would recommend your consideration as follows, and I'm not being bias on other brands but i just realized how much better deal and quality for satisfaction one got me when focusing on Fenix developments in this light of field. 
Strangely though, when i step out of the home and by the time those few seconds needed to step into my car, I'm accompanied by 3 (yes, THREE) Fenixes, one PD30 on my hipbelt clipped conveniently to my Leatherman, the other, a TK12 R5, stashed safely too inside my leather strapbag that also has a 12,1" notebook that travels with me and in the car, next to my driving seat utility controls, a TK40. 
My voluntary work as a Senior citizen involves security & recce on our large neighborly district and working with our Mayor and Police Force has brought attention among the peers within the force, both Police and fellow seniors and they all agree, this combination sure delivers a secure pack & punch for great fieldwork as support to our duties. I feel good too having the two main smaller flashlights with me most of the time.:devil: 

I hope yr choice made will bring satisfaction for you too... btw, you sleep in yr vehicle??? Not on duty I hope.... 

cheersch to you Chris.


----------



## BBL (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the review, well done!

Are there several versions that run under 'TK12'? fenix-store sells a 18650-tube with fine threads, while the tested sample had those 'square'-threads and works with 18650 cells.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 10, 2010)

BBL said:


> Are there several versions that run under 'TK12'? fenix-store sells a 18650-tube with fine threads, while the tested sample had those 'square'-threads and works with 18650 cells.


Yes, good point - the original TK12 came with an older emitter, had fine screw threads and couldn't take 18650. Fenix subsequently came out with a replacement battery tube that allowed for 18650 (what you saw on the dealer site). 

The TK12 reviewed here is the new XP-G R5 model, with new, better quality square threading. It is not compatible with the old body style.


----------



## Chris-841 (Oct 13, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to the flashlight fraternity if I may so regard this community as one with serious dedications opted for a lifestyle as well.
> 
> I would recommend your consideration as follows, and I'm not being bias on other brands but i just realized how much better deal and quality for satisfaction one got me when focusing on Fenix developments in this light of field.
> Strangely though, when i step out of the home and by the time those few seconds needed to step into my car, I'm accompanied by 3 (yes, THREE) Fenixes, one PD30 on my hipbelt clipped conveniently to my Leatherman, the other, a TK12 R5, stashed safely too inside my leather strapbag that also has a 12,1" notebook that travels with me and in the car, next to my driving seat utility controls, a TK40.
> ...


 
Hi thanks for the welcome, 
Yeh i was looking a Fenixes buts still looking, but thanks for recomendations. Not sure about me carrying 3 flashlights may become annoying on my belt after walking the beats for ages along with the other bits i have to carry. Good on you for volunteer work. 
No i dont sleep in the car, wouldnt look good it somebody took a picture of the local office asleep 

Chris


----------



## dannstrait (Oct 17, 2010)

Selfbuilt,

Looking at your runtime tests on max (18650), I figure the TK12 R5 has a buck/boost circuit in order to achieve that perfectly flat regulation for the whole run.

If you look at this post about AW's new 2900mah, why does regulation end and then enter into something like direct drive? I understand the chemistry for this new Panasonic cell must play a role, but could you explain for me? My guess is that the driver was designed for the higher ending voltage of LiCo chemistry rather than these new LiNiCo cells.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 17, 2010)

it doesn't use buck/boost driver, just low drop buck driver.


----------



## dannstrait (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation jirik. I'm still learning here...so what you're saying is the buck driver voltage drop plus the led Vf of the TK12 R5 < voltage of the AW 2600 18650 thus providing the flat regulation?

My additional question is this: The Olight M20 R2 does not have flat regulation on 18650, it is pretty much direct drive from the start (on Max). Based on the TK12 R5, is it logical to believe the M20 R5 has flat regulation on 18650 as well?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 18, 2010)

dannstrait said:


> My additional question is this: The Olight M20 R2 does not have flat regulation on 18650, it is pretty much direct drive from the start (on Max). Based on the TK12 R5, is it logical to believe the M20 R5 has flat regulation on 18650 as well?


As for the battery question, I will defer to the experts here - it's not really my area of expertise.

As the M20-R5, hard to know since I haven't seen it. But as you will have noticed, the TK12 is something of anomaly - most multi-level, multi-power lights are direct drive on 18650 on Hi. In this case, I would assume the M20-R5 retains its general output/runtime properties, unless provided with evidence to the contrary.


----------



## dannstrait (Oct 18, 2010)

Whoops, should have found this post earlier...pretty much answers my question I guess.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3375992&postcount=60


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 18, 2010)

dannstrait said:


> Whoops, should have found this post earlier...pretty much answers my question I guess.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3375992&postcount=60


Not necessarily - that runtime was of a M20S.

Although the M20 and M20S XP-G R5s sound the same on paper, the control interface difference is actually substantial. I haven't tested either model, but I understand from some reports here that the M20S has visible PWM (and concomitant lower runtime) on the Lo/Med level. 

Again, I haven't verified myself, but that could mean that performance on Turbo is not necessarily identical between the models. Someone would need to have tested it on the M20-R5 for you to be sure.


----------



## royi kien (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks as always for a great review！:thumbsup:


----------



## Andyy (Sep 29, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> :welcome:
> 
> The TK12 is a solid light.


 Well, kinda solid, dropped it last night and the light stays on sometimes, clicky simply doesn't work anymore then.
Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 29, 2011)

Andyy said:


> Well, kinda solid, dropped it last night and the light stays on sometimes, clicky simply doesn't work anymore then.
> Anyone know how to fix it?


Have you tried tightening the retaining ring for the clicky switch? Always the most likely culprit for intermittent failures.

After that, you can try the paper clip test to rule in/out the actual switch (i.e. connect the negative terminal of the battery directly to the non-anodized portion of the battery tube). If the light lights up normally with the paper clip, then the problem must be internal to the switch or the tailcap.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Dec 27, 2011)

I just recently got this light on closeout at LAPG for $45, and love it so far, I'm very impressed. One minor bug that I'm finding is that when the head is set to the low mode, I can nudge the head to a certain angle and change the mode. Besides that, this thing is awesome. Anyone else have this problem?

eta: To the OP, thank you very much for the detailed review. Your review was my deciding factor, bought the light and an AW 2600mah 18650. Runtime and power is awesome, I'm very happy with my purchase, so thanks!


----------

